
Create Beautiful AppStore screenshots for your next app - geome
https://previewed.app/
======
geome
Freshly released, hopefully saves you a bit of time during the app release.
Comes with correct Apple dimensions ([https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/resources/](https://developer.apple.com/app-store/resources/)), ready to
be imported.

Feel free to request features.

